# Get Into PC



## Deadpool

What do you guys think about this site? Do you trust it? If not is there any particular test you've performed or is it just "it's not official, it's crap"? In the past I've tried downloading Windows ISOs, generating checksums and comparing it to the original files (not all, just like 2 or 3) and they were never the same. I believe it could be because they tend to install the updates and releasing ISOs as they go, but I'm not sure. I jsut wanted to hear your opinion.


----------



## Geoff

What website?  Computer Forum?


----------



## johnb35

Geoff said:


> What website?  Computer Forum?


Read the title Geoff  

http://getintopc.com/


----------



## Laquer Head

I get an alert this site is not secure!!! haha


----------



## Deadpool

Laquer Head said:


> I get an alert this site is not secure!!! haha



This one or getintopc? You people confused me


----------



## Laquer Head

Deadpool said:


> This one or getintopc? You people confused me


to be fair..you started it..

getintopc gives alert


----------



## beers

Looks like fookin garbage to me.


----------



## johnb35

By the way, did anybody hear that WOT pulled their extension because of false ratings?

https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2016/...d-from-firefox-chrome-after-privacy-concerns/


----------



## Laquer Head

crazy


----------



## Deadpool

johnb35 said:


> By the way, did anybody hear that WOT pulled their extension because of false ratings?
> 
> https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2016/...d-from-firefox-chrome-after-privacy-concerns/



Well now that you mention it, Spybot detects it as spyware I believe. The threat level is not high but it's there. I actually stopped using it because of that.


----------

